# Saddle keeps slipping - pad or saddle?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are some opinions from some folks who build custom saddle trees:

Of cutlery and saddle fit...

Saddle fit - Western compared to English Part 3

It could be the terrain made saddle fit more critical.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Saddle fit "?" or pad fit "?"...that is your issue and a rather large one.
I have a feeling that that pad may create issues no matter where you were to use it. A bad fit is a bad fit.
But is it the saddle or the pad at fault...:???:
Sounds like a "just OK" saddle fit you have had became a "not good" saddle fit at all with that pad.

Yes the terrain you ride over can make a difference so your saddle fit is critical to not move or sore your horse..a breastplate can only do so much. 
The underlying problem is still present though.

I would also be paying very close attention to the sweat marks under the saddle as they can tell many things about fit you don't otherwise see.

Read those articles bsms gave links to... some very good information in them for reference.

_jmo..._


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> Sounds like a "just OK" saddle fit you have had became a "not good" saddle fit at all with that pad.


This. I suspect that your saddle probably doesn't fit as well as you might think...then the combination of it and this particular saddle pad made the fit even worse. Then, when you throw in rough terrain where the horse is really moving and using their body a lot and there you have it, a perfect recipe for stuff not staying where it's supposed to.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Some round horses are VERY hard to keep a saddle on properly. I recommend a mohair cinch and a wool felt pad. of course check saddle fit first. A breast collar is pretty much essential.

what shape is your horse? some that are round and straight backed can be very frustrating.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

ForeverSunRider said:


> I have been riding the same horse with the same saddle for 5 years now. The only thing that has changed is the pad.


I think you just answered your own question, although, could it be possible that maybe the horse has changed just a bit as well?

Can you go back to the old pad and see if that takes care of the issue? Have you tried a tacky pad?

I know my mare has changed some in the last five years and I've tried a couple of different pads over the last couple of months as on the longer rides my mare comes home with a bit of a sore back.......If this latest pad doesn't help with my issue then I'll be looking for a new saddle.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

bsms said:


> Here are some opinions from some folks who build custom saddle trees:
> 
> Of cutlery and saddle fit...
> 
> ...


 Love and appreciate the Nikkels. Brilliant. Their designs and construction are backed by years of research they have done. They are even kind in answering the most basic questions (I got to meet them and did just that).

Anyone interested in the how and why of a saddle might benefit from spending some time on their site. 

Thanks for the link. I need a refresher. They are in my hometown this weekend at a leather show. Talk about drool-worthy gear.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ I'm jealous. Their website is a treasure house of information. I like how they back up what they say with measurements, studies, and examples.


----------



## Aspen1 (Dec 16, 2013)

It sounds like you are saddling according to your girth/cinch position. That can vary depending on how your saddle is rigged. The correct position of the saddle is determined by the position of the tree on the horse's back, not the cinch position. You say you have been using that pad for a few months with this saddle, so it is not like it is brand new. So the thing that causes this change looks to be how you are riding - longer times and more difficult terrain. Those are the things that show up issues. 

If you only going uphill, then the saddle sliding back could be a result. Did it slide forward again when you went downhill? If so, then it shows you that the saddle shape doesn't fit the horse shape very well. If not, I would suggest that it belongs farther back on the horse's back than where you commonly place it, and the harder riding was just moving it to where it really belongs. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd make sure my saddle was professionally fitted to my horse. Sometimes, in extra rugged terrain and with some horse conformations, breast plates are advisable. Even if your saddle was already fitted to your horse, periodically it's worth doing it again as the horse's shape may change through muscling up or down, gaining or losing fat etc, and as the saddle stuffing may depress, like your pillows do after a while.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

boots said:


> Love and appreciate the Nikkels. Brilliant. Their designs and construction are backed by years of research they have done. They are even kind in answering the most basic questions (I got to meet them and did just that).
> 
> Anyone interested in the how and why of a saddle might benefit from spending some time on their site.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I need a refresher. They are in my hometown this weekend at a leather show. Talk about drool-worthy gear.


yeah, they are pretty awesome. I wanted to get another tree and buy it from them and they turned me down straight away, because shipping from Canada to Australia would have cost almost as much as the tree. They could have strung me on and convinced me to get a tree from them but took my needs and finances into consideration and were up front and honest, even put me onto a friend of theirs here ins Australia instead. Unfortunately I'm now a completely broke student so any more saddle building is off the table for now for me, but they are great from what I have had to do with them.


----------

